# Minnow trap/minnows?



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

May be a stupid question but here it goes. I bought my son a minnow trap and want to catch some minnows this summer, but someone told me to make sure I don't keep any game fish minnows. So how do you tell the difference?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wear a ballhat with a Simms logo on it.

Get you head close to the small fish in the trap.

The fish that jump around like crazy are gamefish.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Wear a ballhat with a Simms logo on it.
> 
> Get you head close to the small fish in the trap.
> 
> The fish that jump around like crazy are gamefish.


LMAO


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

More than likely, you'll trap bait fish. Red sided shiners have a red stripe down their side, framed by darker stripes (blackish, bluish). You can tell that they're not rainbows because rainbows will have parr marks along the side. 

Mountain suckers also have a red stripe, but they have a mouth that's pointed downward.

Chubs are mostly silverish/gray with white bellies. Darker on top.

Use Ritz crackers in the trap and throw it where you can see minnows. You'll catch plenty.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

How much was your minnow trap?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They're about $11.00 at most places.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

LOAH said:


> They're about $11.00 at most places.


Yup, cabelas


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I bought myself a simms hat and trew the trap where I could see some minnows and waited. My son could only let it soak for about 30 mins before he had to pull it out and count his catch. So he pulled it out and I held the trap right next to my face :mrgreen: but really they were all red side shiners.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. Where'd you go? 

(PM if you'd prefer.)


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

We just went by the boat ramp.

My bro-in-law had his boat up there and we planned on doing some fishing from it, but he spent the day fine tuning the carb and giving all of the kids rides. It was a great time up on the mountain. :lol:


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

you do need to kill the minnows before you use them for bait correct?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, even before you take them away from the water (cooler in the car, etc). They end up surviving a pretty long time, so the DWR just wants to be safe.

I wish we could use live ones (where they were caught). That would be neat.


----------

